# Broken hearted - where are u Jubilee?



## micramadam (19 November 2011)

For god know how many years I have been trying to trace a pony that I sold in 1983 (was forced to sell due to my uncles deciding to build houses on the land and stables and have never forgiven them!). Any information (good or bad) would be welcome. I have never forgiven myself for selling her. She was 1 in a billion and we had a bond that has never never been replicated by any other horse I own. I realise it is a very long shot as she is probably no longer living but I need to find out what happened to her so I can find closure.

She is/was a strawberry roan 3/4 arab mare (probably grey now) about 14.2hh who was registered with the Arab Horse Society between 1979 - 1981 as Royale Jubilee. DOB 04-05-1977.  
She was sold to a family who lived near Harperley Hall Police Riding School nr. Crook in Co. Durham and her 2 year old son ( a beautiful palomino) was sold to friends of theirs but the 2 of them were kept together. Dollar (the son) was bought by a family who lived in Castle Close or South End Villas in Crook. She had/has a very distinctive V-shaped nick out of one her nostrils due to an accident when she was younger. Jubilee's new family moved house in 1988/1989 and since then I have been looking for her off and on over the years. 

I do have some very old photos but being the technophobe that I am have no idea how to upload them onto here. I will try my best to uplaod them as I realise photos do help.

Please help this sentimental old fool  find the pony (or any information) she grew up with.


----------



## teamsarazara (19 November 2011)

micramadam said:



 For god know how many years I have been trying to trace a pony that I sold in 1983 (was forced to sell due to my uncles deciding to build houses on the land and stables and have never forgiven them!). Any information (good or bad) would be welcome. I have never forgiven myself for selling her. She was 1 in a billion and we had a bond that has never never been replicated by any other horse I own. I realise it is a very long shot as she is probably no longer living but I need to find out what happened to her so I can find closure.

She is/was a strawberry roan 3/4 arab mare (probably grey now) about 14.2hh who was registered with the Arab Horse Society between 1979 - 1981 as Royale Jubilee. DOB 04-05-1977.  
She was sold to a family who lived near Harperley Hall Police Riding School nr. Crook in Co. Durham and her 2 year old son ( a beautiful palomino) was sold to friends of theirs but the 2 of them were kept together. Dollar (the son) was bought by a family who lived in Castle Close or South End Villas in Crook. She had/has a very distinctive V-shaped nick out of one her nostrils due to an accident when she was younger. Jubilee's new family moved house in 1988/1989 and since then I have been looking for her off and on over the years. 

I do have some very old photos but being the technophobe that I am have no idea how to upload them onto here. I will try my best to uplaod them as I realise photos do help.

Please help this sentimental old fool  find the pony (or any information) she grew up with.
		
Click to expand...

Her stud name wouldn't be Deanhills Royale Jubilee would it?


----------



## micramadam (19 November 2011)

I named her Royale Jubilee but it may be that someone has used her as a broodmare and added their prefix.
OMG I hope you know her. What do you know? Where is she?


----------



## Sheep (21 November 2011)

I googled the name and it seems that the horse with that name is a stallion. Just thought I'd let you know in case you'd got your hopes up. Good luck with your search though.


----------



## siennapolo (21 November 2011)

Hi,

There is no trace of a pony with that name on NED. I have however found a roan pony called Jubilee born in 1977. She had a weatherbys ID passport. Now it may not be your girl and I don't know how much information Weatherbys holds for an ID passport. It might be worth contacting them to find out if they can give you any information on her last owner.

Link to NED http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/View.aspx?e= PQ\P
RZ[U PWWTWRV#messageanchor

Sadly she has been reported as deceased. Anyway hope this helps you.


----------



## teamsarazara (21 November 2011)

siennapolo said:



			Hi,

There is no trace of a pony with that name on NED. I have however found a roan pony called Jubilee born in 1977. She had a weatherbys ID passport. Now it may not be your girl and I don't know how much information Weatherbys holds for an ID passport. It might be worth contacting them to find out if they can give you any information on her last owner.

Link to NED http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/View.aspx?e= PQ\P
RZ[U PWWTWRV#messageanchor

Sadly she has been reported as deceased. Anyway hope this helps you.
		
Click to expand...

Id imagine they will keep all the information, what they release however may be a different story!


----------



## micramadam (2 December 2011)

Thanks for this. I'll follow this up. I knew the odds on her still being alive were poor but I didn't realise how upset I would actually be when faced with the black and white facts that she is dead.


----------



## Archangel (3 December 2011)

You could try asking on Arabianlines as she is a PBA, also mention her son as lots of palomino people on there too.  What is the Arab bit of her breeding?

Also the Arab Horse Society will forward a letter to her last registered owner. Although lots of people don't bother to change ownership details.


----------

